# Hi everyone!



## mizvolta (Apr 19, 2010)

I've only recently become interested in makeup, but I'm hooked! I love MAC and have a lot of questions about makeup in general, so I'm ready to learn from this community!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Purple (Apr 20, 2010)

, enjoy the site!


----------



## n_c (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## mizvolta (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## QueenBam (Apr 23, 2010)

hello & welcome!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome to specktra hun!


----------



## Cinci (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey!   Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad to have you join us!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to read your posts.


----------

